# DVD (movie) problem



## Mr.Fox (Sep 3, 2016)

Well I buy the movie Zootopia and I was having problem with it, I return it and still got the same problem. I was refund and buy it elsewhere but still having the same problem.

I try other DVD (movies) and no problem at all, they work fine. So what's wrong and how can I fix it?

Thanks :banghead:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Mr.Fox and welcome to TSF :wave:

Do you have access to another DVD-player, to test it with? It's a fairly common fault for DVD-players to dislike various brands of disks, unfortunately it's a fault that's impossible to repair, other than using a different brand of disks (tricky when using commercially pre-recorded disks) or replacing the DVD-player :sigh:

As your other DVDs are all working fine, then it's very likely a fault by the DVD's manufacturers, they tend to use the cheapest disks possible, to maximise profits.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Sep 3, 2016)

Well problem seem (so far) to be fix. Its VLC that having problem reading the DVD. I use this https://mpc-hc.org/ and its working. But its weird that VLC is having problem and its the latest version.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Aaahh sorry, I assumed it was the player itself having problems :wink: - If it's just VLC only that's not playing nicely, try checking through the Options/Preferences for anything about playing DVDs (The Windows-7 version of VLC is different from my Win-10 version).

Otherwise it's either down to waiting for the next version to be released, then hope they fixed it, or set the MPC-player as default for all your DVDs.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Sep 3, 2016)

I download the movie so I can watch it. I will return the DVD since I was hopping for more stuff in it. I mean like the deleted scene and extra. The DVD have only one extra and its about the music and sound heard during the movie.

Don't know if a blueray have more or not? But untill I have a blueray disc player, I will have to download movies if I want the extra.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You can check the extras before you buy. There are many sites, such as here: rewind @ dvdcompare.net - the home of dvd & blu-ray comparisons

Also, just as an FYI, rental discs are often movie only.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks I will check that.


----------

